

Is Gmail Down? Ask Twitter - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2009/02/11/is-gmail-down-ask-twitter/

======
yan
Is anyone mining twitter for common streams of complaints/updates? That has to
come as close as possible to the feed of the world, and what's important. It's
just begging to be made into info-porn. Even more so than the great work NYT
is doing.

~~~
wallflower
See <http://twitter.com/comcastcares>

Also: "SM2 is a software solution designed specifically for PR and Marketing
Agencies to monitor and measure social media. As businesses and consumers
increasingly utilize and rely on social media, your agency needs the best
tools and expertise to stay competitive." <http://techrigy.com/>

